

Finishing the job Kickstarter started. - mark_studholme
http://www.crowdyhouse.com/
We listened to the world&#x27;s designers that cried out when Kickstarter famously said they were not a store. Designers need a crowdfunding platform that acts like a store. Allows for shipping, variable products, order sheets and handles different payments. Welcome to CrowdyHouse - we&#x27;re stimulating unique design through crowdfunding.
======
shane_burkhart
I'm curious of the title of the thread. What do you mean by the job
Kickstarter started?

~~~
mark_studholme
When Kickstarter famously announced they were not a store we realised they had
missed out on such an opportunity. We spoke with designers all around the
world that we're looking for a crowdfunding platform that acted like a store.
A platform that could process orders, list shipping prices, have variable
products and accept different forms of payment. We launched CrowdyHouse as the
next step in crowdfunding for designers.

~~~
shane_burkhart
Very interesting. The site is beautiful and I like what you guys are doing.
Good luck to you!

~~~
mark_studholme
Thanks a lot :-)

------
mark_studholme
Just launched and we're seeing positive reactions.

